# ο Ερρίκος Η΄, ο Ερρίκος ο Όγδοος



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Διάβασα χτες σε καλή μετάφραση μυθιστορήματος: «την εποχή του Ιάκωβου του Δ΄». Τι σκέφτομαι:

Σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες και πραγματείες ο οικονομικός τρόπος είναι να γράφουμε χωρίς δεύτερο άρθρο: ο Ερρίκος Η΄, ο Κωνσταντίνος Β΄ (ο τέως, ντε). 

Βάζουμε τον τόνο πατώντας το πλήκτρο του τόνου (δεξιά από το πλήκτρο του «Λ») και αμέσως μετά το πλήκτρο του διαστήματος. Έτσι στο κείμενό μας εμφανίζεται το σύμβολο ΄ (Alt-180). Όταν διαβάζουμε, πρέπει να βάλουμε και δεύτερο άρθρο και σωστή πτώση στο τακτικό αριθμητικό (το οποίο οφείλουμε να αποκωδικοποιήσουμε σωστά) μαζί με λίγη καθαρεύουσα, π.χ. διαβάζουμε ο Ερρίκος ο όγδοος, του Κωνσταντίνου του δευτέρου, τον Ιάκωβο τον τέταρτο. Κάποιες ευκολίες του είδους «ο Ερρίκος ο Η΄» ή «ο Ερρίκος ο 8ος» δεν αποκλείεται να πέσουν θύματα της επιμέλειας. Και «Κωνσταντίνος Βήτα» είναι μόνο ο μουσικός (όπου υποθέτω ότι το Β είναι αρχικό επωνύμου, όχι σειρά σε γενεαλογικό δέντρο γαλαζοαίματων).

Προτείνω ωστόσο στη λογοτεχνία να διευκολύνουμε τον αναγνώστη, τουλάχιστον την πρώτη φορά αν το όνομα του άρχοντα, του πάπα κ.λπ. εμφανίζεται πολλές φορές. Να γράφουμε το όνομα ολογράφως, με κεφαλαίο αρχικό στο τακτικό επίθετο αφού είναι μέρος του ονόματος, να μην υποχρεώνουμε τον άλλο να θυμηθεί ότι Ζ΄ είναι «ο Έβδομος» ούτε να καταφεύγει σε υποτονθορισμούς του είδους «ο Ζου». Μα το λέει και ο Τριανταφυλλίδης στη Γραμματική του (§691): «Για να δηλωθεί η σειρά των ιστορικών προσώπων, δυναστών, πατριαρχών κτλ. χρησιμοποιούμε πάντοτε το ταχτικό αριθμητικό έναρθρα: ο Βασίλειος ο Δεύτερος, ο Γρηγόριος ο Πέμπτος, Λουδοβίκος ο Δέκατος τέταρτος».

Η λογοτεχνία μπορεί να είναι έτσι μια πηγή να μαθαίνουμε πώς να τα λέμε σωστά εκεί που θα τα βλέπουμε κωδικοποιημένα. Άλλωστε, το κάνουμε και με τους αιώνες και όχι μόνο: «τον ΙΗ΄ αιώνα» ή «τον 18ο αιώνα» στο δοκίμιο, «τον δέκατο όγδοο αιώνα» στο μυθιστόρημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη σύμβαση για το Α΄ αντί του πιο εύχρηστου (και τυπογραφικά ευκρινέστερου) Α' ; Η μέθοδος που περιγράφεις ήταν η δόκιμη (για να μην πω, μοναδική) την εποχή των γραφομηχανών, αλλά σήμερα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Κακή συνήθεια το σύμβολο '. Άμα το γράφεις στο Word και το γυρίζει αυτόματα σε ’ (απόστροφο), μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι. Όπως (αντιστρόφως) με όλες τις αποστρόφους στην αφαίρεση που γίνονται ‘, π.χ.

του ‘ρθε.


Είμαι περίεργος, σου λέω...


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2012)

Για το πρώτο σημείο που θίγεις, αυτό με τον ΤΟΝΟ (και όχι απόστροφο) που μπάινει δίπλα στο αρχαιοελληνικό αριθμητικό, συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Με ενοχλεί όταν βλέπω την απόστροφο, είναι δείγμα απροσεξίας (ή αμέλειας στην εκμάθηση του πληκτρολογίου), και το διορθώνω, όσο κι αν δέχομαι ενστάσεις ότι είμαι υπερβολικός.

Όσο για το δεύτερο, τη γραφή του αριθμητικού ολογράφως, έχω την εντύπωση πως η πρόταση του Τριανταφυλλίδη δεν ακολουθήθηκε ή πάντως δεν γενικεύτηκε. Τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο. Αντιλαμβάνομαι το πρόβλημα του αναγνώστη που δεν αναγνωρίζει σήμερα, στις τωρινές συνθήκες υποχώρησης της κλασικής παιδείας, τα ελληνικά αριθμητικά. Σε πολλούς δεν είναι προφανές τι θα πει "Βενέδικτος ο ΙΣΤ΄". Αλλά, από την άλλη, αν επιχειρήσουμε να λύσουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα, θα βάλουμε άλλους μπελάδες στο κεφάλι μας: Λέων ο Έκτος ο Σοφός; Βασίλειος ο Πρώτος ο Μακεδών; Κωνσταντίνος ο Έβδομος ο Πορφυρογέννητος; Δεν σε ξενίζουν; Και πόσες φορές μέσα στο κείμενο;

Άσε που μετά θα σου ζητήσουν να βάλεις κόμματα: Ο Κωνσταντίνος ο Έβδομος, ο Πορφυρογέννητος, παιδί του τέταρτου γάμου του αυτοκράτορα Λέοντα του Έκτου, του Σοφού, ...

Δεν σας έχω πει πόσο με ανατριχιάζουν τα αμφίπλευρα κόμματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> Άσε που μετά θα σου ζητήσουν να βάλεις κόμματα: Ο Κωνσταντίνος ο Έβδομος, ο Πορφυρογέννητος, παιδί του τέταρτου γάμου του αυτοκράτορα Λέοντα του Έκτου, του Σοφού, ...


Πανέμορφο, και με τα κόμματά του, ό,τι πρέπει για μυθιστόρημα. Μα αυτό δεν διαβάζει ο αναγνώστης; Αυτή η ανάλυση δεν πρέπει να γίνει μέσα του; Γιατί να πρέπει να το αποκωδικοποιήσει στο μυθιστόρημα; Έπειτα απ' αυτό, θα γράφει «ο Κωνσταντίνος» ή «ο Πορφυρογέννητος» ή «ο Λέων ο Σοφός». Λογοτεχνία είναι.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2012)

Εεεεε.... άμα πια ! Επιτέλους ας θυμηθούν όσοι δεν πρόσεχαν στο σχολείο. 

Ιωάννης ο ΚΓ΄ (πάπας Ρώμης)
Λουδοβίκος ο ΙΔ΄ (στα γαλλικά λέγαμε "ο Χιβ")


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ιωάννης ο ΚΓ΄ (πάπας Ρώμης)
> Λουδοβίκος ο ΙΔ΄ (στα γαλλικά λέγαμε "ο Χιβ")


Να ξέρεις, πάντως, πως, αν μου τα δώσεις έτσι σε δοκίμιο, θα σου το φάω το ενδιάμεσο άρθρο. Εκεί, τέρμα οι ευκολίες! :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2012)

Καλώς. Εγώ περιμένω πώς και πώς τον Γουλιέλμο τον Ε΄.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> Για το πρώτο σημείο που θίγεις, αυτό με τον ΤΟΝΟ (και όχι απόστροφο) που μπάινει δίπλα στο αρχαιοελληνικό αριθμητικό, συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Με ενοχλεί όταν βλέπω την απόστροφο, είναι δείγμα απροσεξίας (ή αμέλειας στην εκμάθηση του πληκτρολογίου), και το διορθώνω, όσο κι αν δέχομαι ενστάσεις ότι είμαι υπερβολικός.



Ας κάνουμε καλλιστεία:

Σε πεζά: *α΄ α' α’ α‘ α*

Σε κεφαλαία: *Α΄ Α' Α’ Α‘ Α*

Στην ηλεκτρονική τυπογραφία, έχω την αίσθηση ότι (όπως εδώ), ο τόνος (σε συνδυασμό με το κενό διάστημα) θέλουν, κανονικά, ειδική τυπογραφική ρύθμιση (kerning), διαφορετικά προκαλούν ένα μικρό χάσμα. Το ίδιο και οι καλλιγραφικές απόστροφοι, που συμφωνώ ότι είναι ακατάλληλες, οπότε, δείτε πόσο όμορφα είναι τα μπλε... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Σε γραμματοσειρά που έχουν τα περισσότερα βιβλία:

Σε πεζά: *β΄ β' β’ β‘ β*

Σε κεφαλαία: *Β΄ Β' Β’ Β‘ Β*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 2, 2012)

Αν ψηφίζουμε στα καλλιστεία, ψηφίζω τόνο και όχι απόστροφο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Καλά, δεν θα τσακωθούμε κιόλας. :) Το κενό παραμένει μεγαλύτερο με τον τόνο, που παραμένει πιο δυσδιάκριτος, αλλά ναι, ας αποφασίζουν κάτι και οι εκδότες ή οι επιμελητές τους, συμφωνώ...


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ένα πρόβλημα υπάρχει με την απόσταση σε κείμενα που πάνε κατευθείαν από υπολογιστή, αν και κοιτάζω εδώ μια Δομή του πολυτονικού και έχει κι αυτή πρόβλημα με το Α΄ (πατήστε μερικά Control με συν για να μεγαλώσει η εικόνα). Υπάρχουν, ωστόσο, γραμματοσειρές (π.χ. Calibri) που τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο συμπαθητικά και οι τόνοι κοντά στην κατακόρυφο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αν ψηφίζουμε στα καλλιστεία, ψηφίζω τόνο και όχι απόστροφο.



Κι εγώ!

ΥΓ Εάριε, ο Γουλιέλμος V μπορεί και να προκύψει Γεώργιος κι αυτός, σαν τον πατέρα του, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Εάριε, ο Γουλιέλμος V μπορεί και να προκύψει Γεώργιος κι αυτός, σαν τον πατέρα του, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.



Αυτό με τον πατέρα του, μάλλον τον προπάππο του θα εννοείς, αλλά υπόψη ότι στα ονόματά του υπάρχουν άλλες επιλογές: Αρθούρος, Λουδοβίκος και Φίλιππος, ονόματα των οποίων θα ήταν ο πρώτος φορέας τους στον θρόνο, αλλά όχι και το Γεώργιος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Ο σπαστικός, για να είναι πλήρες το αρχικό σημείωμα, θα πρόσθετε ότι ούτε το λατινικό επιτρέπεται σε ελληνικά κείμενα. Ο «Ερρίκος VIII» κόβεται μετά πολλών επαίνων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως με αυτήν την πετριά του συστήματός μας, έμαθα την αρχαία αρίθμηση. Θυμάμαι που μικρός διάβαζα στο Μίκυ Μάους το έτος έκδοσης (έχει φτάσει αισίως το ΜΣΤ΄) και αναρωτιόμουν τι να σημαίνει. Έτσι έψαξα στο λεξικό και βρήκα στο παράρτημα στο τέλος την ελληνική αρίθμηση.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

Έχει ανακοινωθεί από το παλάτι εδώ και χρόνια ότι ο Κάρολος όταν θα γίνει βασιλιάς θα λέγεται Γεώργιος, όπως ο παππούς του. Για τον Γουλιέλμο, έχεις μάλλον δίκιο. Δεν έχει γίνει σχετική ανακοίνωση, και νομίζω ότι όταν είχε γεννηθεί είχαν πει ότι προσπάθησαν για μια ακόμα φορά να συνδέσουν τη παλιά με τη σύγχρονη ιστορία (όπως με τους Εδουάρδους). Ο Φίλιππος ατύχησε, μπορεί όσο ζει να βγάζουν το όνομά του στην οικογένεια, αλλά ιστορικά έχει συσχετιστεί με τον Φίλιππο Β', σύζυγο της Μαρίας Α΄, οπότε είναι _συζυγικό_ όνομα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

Ο Λουδοβίκος 14ος απαγορεύεται;
Όχι πως το ΙΔ είναι δύσκολο, αλλά αυτό το ΜΣΤ που είπε ο Ελληγενής χρειάστηκε να το μετρήσω με τα δάχτυλα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ο Λουδοβίκος 14ος απαγορεύεται;


Προς το παρόν, ναι. 
Όπως στις ταινίες βάζουν ακόμα λατινική αρίθμηση στην αρχή. Λάτρευα τα MCMXCVIII. Τώρα βαρεμάρα με τα MMXI.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προς το παρόν, ναι.
> Όπως στις ταινίες βάζουν ακόμα λατινική αρίθμηση στην αρχή. Λάτρευα τα MCMXCVIII. Τώρα βαρεμάρα με τα *MMXI*.



Πέρσι ζεις;


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πέρσι ζεις;


Κινηματογραφικά ζω σε όλη την περασμένη εκατονταετία. Και ακόμα προσπαθώ να αποκωδικοποιήσω τον ρωμαϊκό αριθμό προτού χαθεί από την οθόνη. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2012)

Σκέψου να είχαμε κινηματογράφο από το 1888.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

MM, το έτος που τα απλοποίησε όλα.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 2, 2012)

Απόστροφος αντί τόνου στην ελληνική αρίθμηση είναι λόγος να σταματήσω να διαβάζω ένα κείμενο. Σε γενικές γραμμές προσπαθώ -και τα καταφέρνω- να είμαι ιδιαιτέρως ανεκτικός σε ορθογραφικές και τυπογραφικές ευκολίες που δεν μ' αρέσουν, αλλά μ' αυτήν βγάζω καντήλες. 

Το ζήτημα που θίγει ο Δόκτωρ είναι διαφορετικής τάξης. Τυπικά, έχει δίκιο. Το δεύτερο από τα μπλεδάκια του έχει την _κεραία _(Greek numeral sign, 0374), με διαφορετική θέση στις κωδικοσελίδες του Unicode από τον τόνο (Greek tonos, 0384) ή την οξεία (Greek oxia, 1FFD). Αυτό σημαίνει πως στον πλατωνικό σχεδιασμό του Unicode το Greek numeral sign θα έπρεπε να βάζουμε. Στην πράξη όμως έχει δίκιο ο Νίκελ: από τη στιγμή που μεταξύ Πλάτωνος και πραγματικής γραφής παρεμβάλλονται οι σχεδιαστές γραμματοσειρών και οι ευκολίες του Word, η κεραία μετατρέπεται σε απόστροφο και γίνεται ο χαμός. 

(Επ' ευκαιρία, ορισμένες γραμματοσειρές με πλήρη σειρά πολυτονικών χαρακτήρων έχουν ένα πρόβλημα στον σχεδιασμό του τόνου. Θεωρούν πως ο Greek tonos πρέπει να είναι κάθετος, και μόνο η Greek oxia πρέπει να είναι οξεία. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα (όταν γράφει κανείς πολυτονικό με τον προεγκατεστημένο οδηγό πληκτρολογίου της Microsoft) και βάζει την οξεία όπως βάζει τον τόνο, να φτιάχνει ένα κείμενο όπου οι οξείες είναι οξείες μόνο όταν βρίσκονται μαζί με ψιλές και δασείες και οι άλλες «οξείες» είναι μονοτονικά και μονότονα σημάδια. )

Τέλος, να σημειώσω πως η στίξη αυτή στην ελληνική αρίθμηση δεν είναι κάποια βυζαντινή ιδιορρυθμία, απαντά σε επιγραφές ήδη από τη ρωμαϊκή περίοδο. Α, και αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο μόνος τρόπος να βάλει κανείς την αντίστοιχη στίξη της χιλιάδας (που απαιτεί βαρεία κάτω δεξιά) είναι το Modifier letter low grave accent (02CE) που είναι όμως combining diacritical mark (συναποτελεί ένα γράμμα δηλαδή μαζί με το γράμμα που θα πληκτρολογήσετε νωρίτερα).


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Σε κάποιες γραμματοσειρές (π.χ. Lucida Sans Unicode, που έχουν και τα φόρουμ) το Greek Numeral Sign ακολουθείται από το Greek Lower Numeral Sign (0375). Έτσι έχουμε:

ΙΕʹ

͵ααʹ = 1001


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Σχετικά και εδώ, στου Οπουτζή/Νίκου Νικολάου.

Α, με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ! Ε, με αυτά τα σύμβολα, δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Κανένα. :)


----------



## pidyo (Sep 2, 2012)

To Greek Lower Numeral Sign όμως κανονικά μπαίνει μόνο στους σύνθετους αριθμούς (χιλιάδες, εκατοντάδες κλπ.). Το σκέτο χίλια είναι αˎ (τουλάχιστον στις επιγραφές, δεν ξέρω αν στη συμβατική χειρόγραφη ή ηλεκτρονική γραφή υπάρχει άλλη σύμβαση).

Edit: Χμμ, κρίνοντας από τον Οπουντζή υπάρχει όντως άλλη σύμβαση. Πάλι με παρέσυραν οι επιγραφές.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 19, 2017)

Earion said:


> Για το πρώτο σημείο που θίγεις, αυτό με τον ΤΟΝΟ* (και όχι απόστροφο) που μπάινει δίπλα στο αρχαιοελληνικό αριθμητικό, συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Με ενοχλεί όταν βλέπω την απόστροφο, είναι δείγμα απροσεξίας (ή αμέλειας στην εκμάθηση του πληκτρολογίου), και το διορθώνω, όσο κι αν δέχομαι ενστάσεις ότι είμαι υπερβολικός.



*Με αφορμή τη συζήτηση εδώ, με διόρθωση του παραπάνω σε «κεραία».

Με ενοχλεί κι εμένα πολύ η χρήση αποστρόφου αντί για κεραία στα τακτικά αριθμητικά. Δεν σχολίασε όμως κανένας την ακόμα παλαιότερη μέθοδο του θαυμαστικού, ίσως επειδή έχει (ευτυχώς) εκλείψει. Την πρόλαβα πάντως, και μικρός θυμάμαι ότι πέτυχα περιπτώσεις όπως «Δ! Παθολογικό», «ΣΤ! Τάξη», «Β! Εφορία» και «Κωνσταντίνος ΙΑ! ο Παλαιολόγος», που μου φαίνονταν εντελώς γελοίες τότε και μόνον ελάχιστα λιγότερο γελοίες τώρα. Από την άλλη, νόμιζα ότι χρησιμοποιούσαν θαυμαστικά και στους δρόμους, σε κάποιες πινακίδες με ονόματα παρόδων, αλλά τελικά ήταν μεγαλοπρεπείς κεραίες που ξεκινούσαν σχεδόν από τη βάση της σειράς τους.

Πήρα πάντως την ιδέα από εδώ και έριξα μια ματιά σε παλιά νομίσματα.




Το πρώτο είναι χρυσό πενηντάδραχμο του 1876 και φέρει την επιγραφή ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Α! ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί ένιωσαν την ανάγκη να βάλουν το αριθμητικό –μήπως επειδή ήταν ο ιδρυτής νέας δυναστείας;– αλλά ο Παύλος αργότερα δεν το χρησιμοποίησε, ενώ δεν πρέπει να κόπηκαν καθόλου νομίσματα με τη μορφή του Αλεξάνδρου και ίσως ούτε του Κωνσταντίνου Α΄. Το πιο περίεργο όμως ακολουθεί:



Απόστροφος πάνω από τελεία! Δεν μπορώ καν να το αναπαραστήσω εδώ. Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό το χρησιμοποιούσαν σε παλιές γραφομηχανές που δεν είχαν πλήκτρο θαυμαστικού· τι δουλειά έχει σε νόμισμα;

Τέλος, ένα διαφορετικό δείγμα απροσεξίας. Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία εμφανίζεται τμήμα από τη συσκευασία γνωστής μάρκας τριμμένου τυριού. Αν και χρησιμοποιούμε τη συγκεκριμένη μάρκα εδώ και χρόνια, δεν πρόσεξα το λάθος παρά μόνο πριν από λίγες βδομάδες:


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2021)

Ώρα για επανάληψη: Στη σχολική Γραμματική δεν βρίσκω πολλές λεπτομέρειες για τα ελληνικά γράμματα με τον τόνο σε θέση τακτικών αριθμητικών. Υπάρχει ένας πίνακας (σελ. 63) με απόλυτα και τακτικά αριθμητικά, με τα ελληνικά σημεία (τα πεζά) δίπλα στα αραβικά ψηφία. Δεν υπάρχουν λεπτομέρειες για τον τρόπο που γράφουμε «Βασίλειος Α΄», ότι χρησιμοποιούμε τόνο και όχι απόστροφο, ότι δεν γράφουμε άρθρο αλλά το διαβάζουμε, και ότι διαβάζουμε «Βασίλειος ο πρώτος / ο δεύτερος κλπ.» και όχι «Βασίλειος πρώτος» ή «Βασίλειος άλφα / βήτα / γάμα» ή «Βασίλειος α / βου / γου».

Υποθέτω ότι στο σχολείο αυτά μαθαίνονται με την τριβή, π.χ. όταν αρχίζουν να μιλάνε για αυτοκράτορες του Βυζαντίου.
Βλ. Βυζαντινοί αυτοκράτορες 





8. Η ελληνική πνευματική και καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία κατά τηνπερίοδο της οθωμανικής κυριαρχίας


Η ελληνική πνευματική και καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία κατά την περίοδο της οθωμανικής κυριαρχίας




ebooks.edu.gr




ή για τις εθνοσυνελεύσεις (π.χ. Α΄ Εθνοσυνέλευση της Επιδαύρου, διαβάζεται «Πρώτη Εθνοσυνέλευση», όχι «άλφα»).

Δυστυχώς, όταν παρακολουθώ τηλεπαιχνίδια, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι οι περισσότεροι παίκτες δεν καταλαβαίνουν τη συντομογραφία των τακτικών αριθμητικών. Το βλέπω συχνά στις κρυφές λέξεις του Τροχού της Τύχης, όπως στο χτεσινό επεισόδιο, επανάληψη του επεισοδίου της 22/10/2020. Παρακολουθήστε τι συμβαίνει από το 37:00 ως το 39:00.









ΤΡΟΧΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΥΧΗΣ - 22.10.2020


ΤΡΟΧΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΥΧΗΣ - Πέμπτη 22.10.2020. Δείτε on demand, το επεισόδιο από τον Τροχό της Τύχης, για την Πέμπτη 22.10.2020, στο star.gr/tv




www.star.gr


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 14, 2021)

Επώδυνο να βλέπεις κόσμο να χάνει χρήματα από κάτι τέτοιο...


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Επώδυνο να βλέπεις κόσμο να χάνει χρήματα από κάτι τέτοιο...


Καταλαβαίνω γιατί με λένε μαζοχιστή που παρακολουθώ αυτά τα παιχνίδια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 17, 2021)

Δεν είχα δει αυτό το νήμα. Μάλλον είμαι το μόνο ζωντανό απολίθωμα που βάζει κεραία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μάλλον είμαι το μόνο ζωντανό απολίθωμα που βάζει κεραία.


Εννοείς ότι πατάς τόνο και διάστημα; (Γιατί τότε μπαίνω κι εγώ στην ομάδα των απολιθωμάτων...)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 18, 2021)

nickel said:


> Εννοείς ότι πατάς τόνο και διάστημα; (Γιατί τότε μπαίνω κι εγώ στην ομάδα των απολιθωμάτων...)


Εννοώ ότι βάζω κεραία, τον ξεχωριστό αυτό χαρακτήρα που προορίζεται ακριβώς για αυτή τη δουλειά. Όπως λέει και η σχετική συζήτηση στη Βικιπαίδεια: "Το σύστημα unicode έχει ξεχωριστούς χαρακτήρες για τον τόνο (΄), την απόστροφο (') και την κεραία (ʹ). Το σωστό είναι η χρήση του συμβόλου που υπάρχει ( ʹ U+0734 ) μεν στο σύστημα γραφής, αλλά δεν υπάρχει στο πληκτρολόγιο". Κι επειδή δεν έχει συντόμευση το πληκτρολόγιο κι επειδή δεν τον χρησιμοποιώ πολύ συχνά, τον κάνω απλώς copy paste.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2021)

Πάντως, όταν απευθύνεται κανείς στο κοινό και ζητά την εφαρμογή κάποιων κανόνων, οι κανόνες δεν πρέπει να είναι δύσκολοι στην εφαρμογή τους. Αυτή η κεραία δεν είναι προσιτή στο κοινό. Στο διαδίκτυο όλοι βάζουν τον κάθετο τόνο ('), το μονό εισαγωγικό. Το Word ωστόσο το μετατρέπει αυτό σε απόστροφο. Εκεί είναι που θέλει προσοχή. Και εκεί είναι εύκολο να μάθει κανείς να πατάει τόνο και κενό για να βγάζει την οξεία (΄).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μάλλον είμαι το μόνο ζωντανό απολίθωμα που βάζει κεραία.


Ε όχι και το μόνο! Κι εγώ μόνο prime βάζω, μέσω του μενού Insert > Symbol τού Word (ή ενίοτε κι απ' το Character Map γενικότερα).


----------



## antongoun (Oct 29, 2021)

nickel said:


> ότι δεν γράφουμε άρθρο αλλά το διαβάζουμε,


Αυτό είναι απόλυτο;


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2021)

antongoun said:


> Αυτό είναι απόλυτο;


Αν εννοείς ότι θέλεις να το διαβάσεις «ο Ερρίκος Όγδοος», καλύτερα να πεις και το άρθρο.
Αν εννοείς ότι θέλεις να γράψεις «ο Ερρίκος ο Η΄», τα ευρήματα αυτά θα μου έλεγαν να μην είμαι απόλυτος.


----------



## antongoun (Oct 29, 2021)

nickel said:


> Αν εννοείς ότι θέλεις να γράψεις «ο Ερρίκος ο Η΄», τα ευρήματα αυτά θα μου έλεγαν να μην είμαι απόλυτος.


Αυτό εννοώ. Έψαξα κι εγώ να βρω κάποιον κανόνα αλλά δε βρήκα, όμως είδα την πρακτική που ακολουθούν σε κάνα δυο βιβλία που σέβομαι και δεν γράφουν το άρθρο (από ΜΙΕΤ και Νεφέλη).
Οπότε, δεν βάζω άρθρο.


----------



## Earion (Oct 30, 2021)

Υπάρχουν φορές που δεν χρειάζεται —π.χ. όταν πρόκειται για απλή αναφορά ή απαρίθμηση, ή γενικά όταν το ύφος είναι πιο επίσημο— και φορές που χρειάζεται —π.χ. όταν πρέπει να γίνει αντιδιαστολή: ο Λουδοβίκος ο ΙΔ΄, αντίθετα με τον Λουδοβίκο τον ΙΓ΄, ήταν τούτο ή εκείνο— ή όταν το ύφος είναι χαλαρό (όταν επιτρέπεται να παίξουμε, όπως παίζουν όσοι λένε «πασοκιστί»: ο Κώστας ο Λαλιώτης, ο Κωνσταντίνος ο Μπογδάνος, κ.τ.τ.).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 8, 2023)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εννοώ ότι βάζω κεραία, τον ξεχωριστό αυτό χαρακτήρα που προορίζεται ακριβώς για αυτή τη δουλειά. Όπως λέει και η σχετική συζήτηση στη Βικιπαίδεια: "Το σύστημα unicode έχει ξεχωριστούς χαρακτήρες για τον τόνο (΄), την απόστροφο (') και την κεραία (ʹ). Το σωστό είναι η χρήση του συμβόλου που υπάρχει ( ʹ U+0734 ) μεν στο σύστημα γραφής, αλλά δεν υπάρχει στο πληκτρολόγιο". Κι επειδή δεν έχει συντόμευση το πληκτρολόγιο κι επειδή δεν τον χρησιμοποιώ πολύ συχνά, τον κάνω απλώς copy paste.





Zazula said:


> Ε όχι και το μόνο! Κι εγώ μόνο prime βάζω, μέσω του μενού Insert > Symbol τού Word (ή ενίοτε κι απ' το Character Map γενικότερα).


Έγινε λάθος και παρανόηση. Το λάθος: η κεραία δεν είναι ο χαρακτήρας U+0734 αλλά ο U+0374 (ʹ)· ο αμέσως δε επόμενος χαρακτήρας είναι ο U+0375 (͵), για τις χιλιάδες (που έγραφε και ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω). Η παρανόηση: η κεραία είναι ξεχωριστός χαρακτήρας όχι μόνο από τον τόνο (΄) —την οξεία δηλαδή— αλλά και από το _prime_, που είναι ο U+2032 (′).

Προσωπικά δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να συγκρατήσω πάνω από δυο-τρεις αριθμητικές συντομεύσεις στο πληκτρολόγιο, κυρίως τις Alt+0150 και Alt+0151 για τις δύο παύλες, οπότε αγγαρευόμουν κι εγώ με αντιγραφές και καρτέλες συμβόλων. Όταν λοιπόν διαπίστωσα πέρυσι ότι είχα χάσει κι αυτές τις λίγες, διότι λειτουργούν μόνο με τα αριθμητικά πλήκτρα στα δεξιά του πληκτρολογίου —τα ίδια πλήκτρα που είχα μόλις αποφασίσει ότι δεν χρειαζόμουν όταν διάλεγα μοντέλο «tenkeyless» για οικονομία χώρου— στράφηκα σε μια πιο δραστική λύση: το AutoHotKey. Μου πήρε καιρό να το μάθω, αλλά κατέληξα να αναπρογραμματίσω σχεδόν εξ ολοκλήρου και τις τρεις διατάξεις πληκτρολογίου που χρησιμοποιώ, προσθέτοντας διακριτικά στην αμερικανική (π.χ. _â, ù_, _ş_, _ø_, _Đ_, _ğ_, _Å_, _ẹ_), βελτιώνοντας κάποιες υπερβολές της ελληνικής πολυτονικής και προσαρμόζοντας τα σύμβολα της γερμανικής ώστε να ταιριάζουν όσο γίνεται με τις άλλες δύο (γιατί αλλιώς δεν βρίσκεις τίποτα). Και σε όλες προσέθεσα διάφορα χρήσιμα σύμβολα, οπότε έχω εύκολη πρόσβαση σε παύλες, κεραίες, τόνους των λεπτών, αποσιωπητικά, βούλες, σύμβολα πολλαπλασιασμού κι ένα σωρό άλλα. Δεν είναι τέλειο το σύστημα —καμιά φορά σκαλώνει λίγο— όμως μου φάνηκε εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο.


----------



## Zazula (Monday at 9:12 AM)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Έγινε λάθος και παρανόηση. Το λάθος: η κεραία δεν είναι ο χαρακτήρας U+0734 αλλά ο U+0374 (ʹ)· ο αμέσως δε επόμενος χαρακτήρας είναι ο U+0375 (͵), για τις χιλιάδες (που έγραφε και ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω). Η παρανόηση: η κεραία είναι ξεχωριστός χαρακτήρας όχι μόνο από τον τόνο (΄) —την οξεία δηλαδή— αλλά και από το _prime_, που είναι ο U+2032 (′).


To Insert > Symbol > Prime πάντως το U+2032 βάζει (που μπαίνει και με το Alt-X).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Monday at 5:50 PM)

Zazula said:


> To Insert > Symbol > Prime πάντως το U+2032 βάζει (που μπαίνει και με το Alt-X).


Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό διαφέρει από τα όσα έγραψα… Το U+2032 είναι όντως το _prime_, που στον Μπρίνγκχερστ το βρίσκω ως «πρώτο» και συμβολίζει τα πρώτα λεπτά· αυτό που επεσήμανα είναι ότι το _prime_ διαφέρει από την _κεραία _των ελληνικών αριθμητικών (Αʹ, ιστʹ), η οποία στο Unicode είναι το U+0374 και φέρει την ονομασία «Greek Numeral Sign, dexia keraia».


----------

